# Créer un Partage familial avec plusieurs moyens de paiement ?



## JuCos (20 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai passé quelques heures sur les différentes pages support d'Apple et des forums mais sans succès !
Je suis actuellement titulaire d'un abonnement Apple Music. Je souhaite passer à un abonnement familial avec ma femme, mon frère et ma belle soeur et donc les intégrer à notre partage familial.

Je cherche donc un moyen pour qu'ils puissent garder LEURS moyens de paiement au lieu que tout soit débité sur mon moyen de paiement... Il me semble avoir lu quelque chose sur le sujet il y a quelques mois mais impossible à retrouver...

Avez-vous une astuce ?

Merci d'avance, Ju


----------



## Deleted member 1138600 (4 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour JuCos,
Même question. Avez-vous trouvé finalement?


----------



## JuCos (5 Novembre 2017)

philibertdc a dit:


> Bonjour JuCos,
> Même question. Avez-vous trouvé finalement?


Malheureusement il ne semble pas exister de solution. 
Le principe même du Partage familial étant de partager ce moyen de paiement...


----------



## nemrod (22 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Oui et non, le partage familial est obligatoire est par exemple obligatoire pour Apple Music et on peut vouloir Apple Music sans le aprtage de position, d'applications ...

Dans mon cas, nous avons activé le partage familial dans le cadre d’un abonnement Apple Music, mon frère est l’organisateur. Le besoin est de n’utiliser qu’Apple Music, pas les autres tels que les partages de position ou d’application.


J’ai voulu télécharger une application, gratuite, et je suis obligé de valider cet achat en saisissant le cryptogramme de la carte VISA de mon frère, ce qui ne me va pas, je n’ai pas de problème à partage mes applications mais je veux payer les miennes.


J’ai regardé les paramétrage sur mon iPhone :

1.      Nos positions sont partagées, dans localiser, alors que nous avons tous désactivé le partage de position

2.      Dans iCloud / Partage familial / le partage des achats est activé, quand je clique dessus ça précise que pour moi non.


Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
JuCos, c'est dans l'esprit d'Apple le but du partage familial. Avoir un payeur unique, la famille profite des achats effectués par l'organisateur ou accordés et payés par lui. Le but n'est pas de récupérer gratuitement les achats  de chaque ami, voisin collègue de travail ou cousin éloigné. C'est ça le commerce et soit dit en passant c'est compréhensible.
Nenrod , je ne comprends pas bien ton problème, si l'application est gratuite pourquoi tu as besoin du cryptogramme et surtout pourquoi tu veux payer toi même une apps gratuite. De toute manière tu es sur ton compte si le partage des achats est désactivé.


----------



## nemrod (23 Novembre 2017)

Je ne veux pas avoir à utiliser le crypto de mon Free pour une app gratuite et cela ne devrait pas arriver car je ne partage pas mes achats mais c’est le cas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Novembre 2017)

Nenrod, quand tu es sur l'app de l'Apple Store, en haut à droite tu as la pastille avec ton compte. Qu'as tu sur ton compte entre autres en facturation? 
Sur l'onglet achats qu'as tu en achats de la famille? Toi, toi et ton frère....


----------



## nemrod (23 Novembre 2017)

C’est bien moi, dans l’onglet Achat c’est moi et je vois en dessous la liste des membres du partage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Novembre 2017)

Ça veut donc dire à mon avis que le système te considère dans le partage des apps. 
J'ai regardé sur l'iPad de ma femme, via l'Apple store, il n'y a que 2 lignes ...mes achats et mon identifiant alors que comme organisateur, j'ai une ligne supplémentaire reprenant mes coordonnées de facturation.
Par contre de son iPad je peux sans problème "acheter" une apps gratuite sans demander l'accord ou les cryptogrammes de l'organisateur .


----------



## nemrod (24 Novembre 2017)

J'ai appelé le support, après trois LVL 1 qui me disaient que quel une CB est autorisée, j'ai eu un LVL2 :
- Personne ne partage ses achats
- Ma CB n'est plus affichée

Il doit me rappeler aujourd'hui.

Le problème que j'ai est que c'est mon frère qui a l'abonnement Apple Music, mais que l'informatique est ... compliqué pour lui...


----------



## nemrod (24 Novembre 2017)

Verdict, Apple Music iplique le partage familial, qui interdit une seconde CB


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (25 Novembre 2017)

Bon à savoir, par contre je ne comprends toujours pas la demande CB pour une apps gratuite


----------

